# Bow string wax



## BullyARed (Jun 19, 2010)

It looks like the same as candle wax?


----------



## cva34 (Dec 22, 2008)

BullyARed said:


> It looks like the same as candle wax?


you pretty close I think..which is usualy parifin ..Bee's wax would be closer...


----------

